# Dreaming every night -- its getting REALLY fucking old



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok technically we all dream every night, but for the past two months since this started, if I kept a journal I could tell you every dream I had for that time. Prior, I could barely recall my dreams and they only occurred maybe 3 times a week max. Since DP my mornings (waking up with despair and hopelessness) were so horrible it made me suicidal. Thankfully the worst gone but now I am annoyed and fearful more than anything else.

I read that that dreams are "dumping grounds" for unresolved emotional issues. For example, if someone gets you get mad...you yell at them or something. Action resolved. However, with DP and depression and there's nothing to "resolve" so the brain is trying to close the unresolved emotion loop in dreams but it cant. I would understand if my dream is about "solving" DP but its the most random shit. Last night I dreamt that I was baking a cake in a cooking competition (wtf?).

The worst part of this is that dreams are "paradoxical sleep" where the mind mimics functions of when you are awake. So therefore, Im dreaming way too fucking much...my mind is not getting enough rest which of course exacerbates the DP. And of course, when I wake up I feel am still dreaming. This feeling decreases in intensity after a couple hours but its still there all fucking day. The weird part is the evening is the time where im LEAST thinking about DP. I usually go to sleep actually feeling somewhat normal. I stay up late because those are the only times I can enjoy myself. I dunno...maybe there's an increase in serotonin levels or something when we get tired?

In conclusion, I think my excessive dreaming is really preventing me from recovering. It makes me feel trapped...it also makes me feel there is an underlying physical cause for this. I need to get medical tests soon to put my mind and ease...and if I find out Im dying, at least Ill have some closure. But I have no job so no insurance FML. I hate having to ask my parents for money because they do a lot for me already. Getting an MRI alone is like $2500+ and blood tests are expensive too.

Does anyone have any tips to help me stop dreaming? Any drugs? Im desperate...its getting really fucking annoying. Thanks for reading I know this shit is long and rambling as fuck, but you should know that already if you read any of the other threads I started :-/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> Ok technically we all dream every night, but for the past two months since this started, if I kept a journal I could tell you every dream I had for that time. Prior, I could barely recall my dreams and they only occurred maybe 3 times a week max. Since DP my mornings (waking up with despair and hopelessness) were so horrible it made me suicidal. Thankfully the worst gone but now I am annoyed and fearful more than anything else.
> 
> I read that that dreams are "dumping grounds" for unresolved emotional issues. For example, if someone gets you get mad...you yell at them or something. Action resolved. However, with DP and depression and there's nothing to "resolve" so the brain is trying to close the unresolved emotion loop in dreams but it cant. I would understand if my dream is about "solving" DP but its the most random shit. Last night I dreamt that I was baking a cake in a cooking competition (wtf?).
> 
> ...


My dreams have become extremely intense and lucid ever since I got DPD, I can remember everything when I wake up and they seem more real than reality itself, I also feel like it keeps me from resting... I'm a walking cloud of anxiety


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> My dreams have become extremely intense and lucid ever since I got DPD, I can remember everything when I wake up and they seem more real than reality itself, I also feel like it keeps me from resting... I'm a walking cloud of anxiety


I feel you man. I know youre into exercising more now...does that help restful sleep?

ALSO: Did everyone's avatar get smaller or am I just going fucking crazy.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

shattered memories said:


> I feel you man. I know youre into exercising more now...does that help restful sleep?
> 
> ALSO: Did everyone's avatar get smaller or am I just going fucking crazy.


Not really







Exercising does make me feel way better, I can face everything with a small smile in my face and I actually feel like getting things done, still, it's sort of a struggle to get to sleep even with the exercise, might be the massive changes in my life you know... I used to do nothing, eat garbage etc... Now I'm eating healthy and exercising, I think my mind is kinda shocked with such a change, and hey 1 month is nothing, I'll see how I feel in a year or so after following this diet along with some exercise









Also, I'm not quite sure because I mess around with my screen resolution very often :/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Vortimi said:


> I've got another advice: never sleep on your back. Yesterday I've got the worst nightmare in my whole life because of that.


I can't fall asleep like that anyways ^^


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL yeah I cant fall asleep any other way except on my side or stomach. Sleeping on your back, too me, is asking for trouble. Oddly I still occasionally get sleep paralysis every now and then.


----------



## mindblown (Aug 24, 2012)

Vortimi said:


> Me neither, I don't know what the hell I was thinking to sleep like that yesterday. It was sleep paralysis, I felt like I was possessed.


that happens to me sometimes if i sleep on my back i feel paralyzed with no feeling or like im hovering or something


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I
was on a medication that interrupted/stopped my dream sleep
state, but there are side effects. I hear they use beta blockers
I think for PTSD dreams


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

